# Thinkin bout goin to pcola pier this Sunday



## Saltfisher (Mar 26, 2009)

I've walked out on it one day to look and I don't really no wat I'm gettin into. I have a bunch of inshore rods/reels and a Penn 750 and 320,330, and a 4 alt conventional rod. what should I bring to the pier? I have what I think I need tackle wise. but what bait should I use and how should I rig it? I've seen they've been catchin sails. which would be awesome. but I'd like to be realistic and maybe a king and whatever else will eat, are their pomps around right now? should I just get some cigs, squid, and maybe shrimp? should I be ok with just a cooler or should I bring some chairs? just a newby for pier fishin but thanks for any help in advance! I've gotten a lot of help from this forum in the past


----------



## FlyinEagle (Sep 27, 2009)

Cigs have been what has been working for both spanish and king. Gotcha plugs work too for spanish mainly, a few small kings I have seen catched with them. Bring a chair for a rest and some food and a drink. Find a spot at the end of pier and good luck.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

bring that 750 with some 20lb mono or 50lb power pro and u should be good to go


----------

